# American RV Website - wow!



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I was mightily impressed with the photo content on this website :!: :!:

http://www.goseervs.com

Why can't motorhome websites over here be so comprehensive? 70 plus pictures of each RV, wow wow wow! Can change to slideshow, filmstrip etc too! 

Only thing they are short on is words .. not a lot description wise.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Wurz,
Trythis daler's site. They have just opened up in Portsmouth. I thought it set a very high standard of presentation.

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/stock/index.html


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Wurz,
> Trythis daler's site. They have just opened up in Portsmouth. I thought it set a very high standard of presentation.
> 
> http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/stock/index.html


mmm, would be improved with a small thumbnail of the motorhome and the year of manufacture when in the initial stock list.


----------

